# NCEES exam specifications



## electrical-pe (Mar 28, 2012)

I don't understand some of the topic areas titles on the NCEES exam specifications sheet, link below. What is... and how would I study for:

under A. Measurements and Instruments

"Insulation testing" (destructive testing?)

under B. Special Applications

"Lightning and surge protection" (focused on transmission engineering surge arrestors?)

"Reliability" (transient stability with generators in frequency synch?)

"Demand and energy management/calculations" (generation dispatch algorithms?)

"Electric shock and burns" (arc flash studies? proper substation clothing?)

Thanks engineerboards people,

+Aharon

/&gt;http://www.ncees.org/Documents/Public/Exam%20specifications/PE%20Ele%20POW%20Apr%202009.pdf


----------



## dayrongarcia (Mar 3, 2015)

Anyone has PDFs or notes regarding this topics, not much luck searching in google.


----------



## zm83 (Mar 3, 2015)

Arc flash information can be found in the nfpa70e

I am still sorting through references at the moment or I would have more to post for you.

I know my Graffeo and EPRM book explains lighting


----------



## dayrongarcia (Mar 4, 2015)

zm83 said:


> Arc flash information can be found in the nfpa70e
> 
> I am still sorting through references at the moment or I would have more to post for you.
> 
> I know my Graffeo and EPRM book explains lighting


Lightning my friend, not lighting


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Mar 4, 2015)

Demand and energy management sometimes deal with utility rate calculations, metering and peak demand. I actually have info on that. PM and we can discuss further.


----------



## Kovz (Mar 4, 2015)

*Insulation Testing* - Graffeo EE Guide has some info on this. Page 156.

I also printed out this info to add to my binder and highlighted some stuff in the article:

http://ecmweb.com/content/what-insulation-testing

*Lightning and surge protection* - Some info in the Graffeo EE Guide on page 161. I printed the following articles from Wikipedia:

Surge Arrester

Surge Protector

Lightning Strike

Lightning

*Reliability* - Page 167 in Graffeo EE Guide

I also printed Information Annex F from the NFPA 70 NEC.

*Demand and energy management/calculations* - Page 174 in Graffeo.

I also printed out a slide show from CREE that KatyLied emailed me (thank you!)

*Electric shock and burns* - Printed the following articles from Wiki:

Electric Shock

Electrical Burn

Arc Flash

If you don't have the Graffeo Electrical Engineer's Guide to passing the power pe exam, I highly recommend it. It's my go-to source for most of my studying. Hopefully it helps me pass the exam in April! Good luck to you all.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Mar 4, 2015)

The Graffeo book was helpful dor the test.


----------



## zm83 (Mar 4, 2015)

I think the Graffeo book has helped me tremendously get up to speed. Kinda makes me nervous about it though because I seem to find so much in it I might not get really familiar with my other references.

Also could someone please send me the CREE pdf?


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Mar 5, 2015)

Graffeo book was extremely helpful. I ordered mine about a month before April '14 exam so it's still not to late to get it. Good practical info concisely presented. Some errors but the author is very accessible through email and expedites corrections. You can order through website and Amazon.


----------



## juaquin (Mar 5, 2015)

Can you make a link available for CREE?


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Mar 5, 2015)

apologies. Brain lapse. What's the CREE? If you're referring to the energy management, rates, etc. I can send you a PDF. PM me your email address.


----------



## Kovz (Mar 6, 2015)

KatyLied said:


> apologies. Brain lapse. What's the CREE? If you're referring to the energy management, rates, etc. I can send you a PDF. PM me your email address.




That's my fault. Yes, they are talking about that energy management, rates, etc pdf that you sent me. I can upload to Dropbox and post a link here. I thought it said CREE in the bottom right of the slideshow... but looking again I have no idea what that symbol says. Maybe AEE?


----------



## Kovz (Mar 6, 2015)

Energy Management / Rates:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/quhx1j90dupehoy/Energy%20Managment.pdf?dl=0

Electrical Formulas and PF Correction Cheat Sheet

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ly8gsd9mfjfqnoj/Electrical%20Formulas.pdf?dl=0


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks for putting that in dropbox. That should help several. Yes, AEE stands for Association of Energy Engineers. I sat for the CEM (Certified Energy Manager) exam awhile back.


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Mar 6, 2015)

BTW, the CEM is a good certification to have if you work in the utility industry or are involved with energy management on the demand side. It's not up there with the PE but is growing in significance. Kind of pricey though.


----------



## phatman492 (Jan 10, 2016)

Could you please repost the dropbox links for these?  The links don't work anymore.  Thanks in advance for your help.  Finding worthwile info on demand/energy calculations has been really tough.


----------



## Kovz (Jan 20, 2016)

phatman492 said:


> Could you please repost the dropbox links for these?  The links don't work anymore.  Thanks in advance for your help.  Finding worthwile info on demand/energy calculations has been really tough.


Updated links


----------



## trainrider (Jan 21, 2016)

Kovz said:


> Updated links


good stuff.... thank you!


----------



## TWJ PE (Jan 21, 2016)

Thanks for updating the links - into the binder they go.


----------

